# Best Freeride Seat?



## zoo00oom (Jan 26, 2004)

I'd like opinions on what would be a good choice as a freeride seat. I have just started doing a little drops (up to to 3') and jumps, etc. I was strictly a XC person before (everything light and little). I have looked around and haven't seen anything that says it is freeride specific. I ride a WTB saddle on my XC bike and the shape with the kicktail hinders me from moving back off my seat quickly. Suggestions?


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Not sure about best, but here are a few of the more popular.

Titec Berzerkr or El Norte(pictured)
<img src=https://www.titec.com/images/items/saddles/full/03_elnorte.jpg>
Azonic Hot Seat
<img src=https://www.azonicusa.com/catalog/images/3008_hotseat_large.jpg>
SDG Grand Prix
<img src=https://www.sdgusa.com/bcat/sdg_cat_05.jpg>

It's really personal preference. What works best for me may not work well for you. Good luck.


----------



## zoo00oom (Jan 26, 2004)

*thanks*

thanks for the quick reply. the azonic seems a good deal form the prices I've seen so far.
again THANKS!


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

If you're going for the Azonic, I would stay away from the Love Seat. Too big. I've never used the Hot Seat, but It's probably better than the Love Seat. I use the Titec Berzerker, it's ok, but not very comfortable. What WTB are you using? Those are killer seats. You say it's in your way, have you moved it forward at all? Try moving it almost as far forward as it will go. Remember, you don't really want to be seated when you land drops, kinda standing-to- sitting at the end of the landing. And when DHing/freeriding your not really using the seat for sitting, more for stearing, so keep it really low.


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

*you don't need a particular type of seat*

there's absolutely NO REASON why you would need a different seat. keep riding what works for you. if you can't get behind your saddle quickly, it's not the seat's fault.

however, if you insist on believing that the seat is holding you back, try LOWERING it when you ride technical stuff.

the notion of a "freeride saddle" is ludicrous. I "freeride" on whatever saddle is on the bike I'm riding. it really IS that simple.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

gonzostrike said:


> the notion of a "freeride saddle" is ludicrous. I "freeride" on whatever saddle is on the bike I'm riding. it really IS that simple.


so you think my new product 'Freeride Underwear' is a bit redundant?


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

I completely agree with gonzo. For DH/FR I buy from the bargain bin, read: cheap. Since the seat is just going to get beat to crap.


----------



## zoo00oom (Jan 26, 2004)

*WTB rocket V race*

rocket V race is the saddle I have been riding XC on. I use a Specialized '01 enduro/sport saddle on my bigger bike (which is a Weyless XP frame). It's okay but the rails are bending and I know it is not long for this earth!


----------



## roee (Jan 24, 2004)

Try the WTB Power V Race. I got one on its way here, I chose it for its 8mm steel rails (I kept bending rails before), and WTB in general seem to make fine saddles.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

zoo00oom said:


> I'd like opinions on what would be a good choice as a freeride seat. I have just started doing a little drops (up to to 3') and jumps, etc. I was strictly a XC person before (everything light and little). I have looked around and haven't seen anything that says it is freeride specific. I ride a WTB saddle on my XC bike and the shape with the kicktail hinders me from moving back off my seat quickly. Suggestions?


3 words
CRO
MO
RAILS


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

*Xp?*

So let's see a pic of the new Weyless XP. I saw one at Supergo the other day, and they look pretty sweet. How is the swingarm stiffness with that new X link? Let me know how you like it, so I can spread the word. Thanks.


----------



## Nate N (Jan 12, 2004)

I mounted one of these bad boys to my Huffy Extreme Black Diamond Jibber, and wooooweeee, boy, lemme tell ya, this is the one to get


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Nate N said:


> I mounted one of these bad boys to my Huffy Extreme Black Diamond Jibber, and wooooweeee, boy, lemme tell ya, this is the one to get


and it has them cro-mo rails i'm always raving about.......


----------



## zoo00oom (Jan 26, 2004)

*Here it is.*

I bought the frame and have been building it up. I know, I know the chain tensioner is lame but it works for adding just the little bit I need.


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

zoo00oom said:


> I bought the frame and have been building it up. I know, I know the chain tensioner is lame but it works for adding just the little bit I need.


no need to explain,
whatever works for you man.
nice bike. sweet color.

oh yah and for the guy who wants a seat,
i like the azonic hot seat.
the titec ithys is pretty nice too.
go to your shop, put some between your legs,
and buy what feels right.
if you wanna make sure it's tough, get cromo rails, and maybe some kevlar on it.


----------



## akbansheerider (Feb 3, 2004)

CHECK OUT THE .243 RACING SEAT ITS SWEET. WWW.243RACING.COM


----------



## zoo00oom (Jan 26, 2004)

zoo00oom said:


> I bought the frame and have been building it up. I know, I know the chain tensioner is lame but it works for adding just the little bit I need.


Oh yea about the swingarm stiffness so far it's great. And also, I have an Iron***** Hollowpoint, the weyless have no pedal bob compared to it!


----------



## Nate N (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> and it has them cro-mo rails i'm always raving about.......


Yeah buddy! That thing is so stout. I gots it gusseted up to the frame with 1/2" plate so it's way stiff. And another thing that is really kewl, is that you can recline the back all the way and go superman air off a kicker and land that way. It really impresses all the chicks in the trailer park. 'specially the one who's 78 LTD I have the booter built up over. It really makes her hot for my body.


----------



## mtbdirteater (Jan 24, 2004)

You know seats are a personal preference, but if it fits you, this Azonic Hot Seat rocks. Make sure you get the current one with the cro-mo rails, not the old one with the alum. rails if anyone has those left over. Mud cleans up off this thing great too, but the decals (on a seat!) are disposible and will self destruct when you ride and wash this thing.

Dave


----------



## mtbdirteater (Jan 24, 2004)

*Hot Seat more XC shaped*

...oh, by the way, this Hot Seat fits similar to the Terry Fly on my XC bike if that means anything, as far as how wide the nose is and the length of the seat. I could not stand my old WTB Rocket V saddle. It felt like I was sitting on my top tube. A girl freind has the same WTB on her Giant, she says it fits her perfectly, so I guess that explains a lot too.

Didn't like the Love Seat. Felt like I bolted a tractor seat onto my bike. More like riding a horse.

Dave


----------



## BalleRacing (Jan 17, 2004)

*Marzocchi Karve*



zoo00oom said:


> I'd like opinions on what would be a good choice as a freeride seat. I have just started doing a little drops (up to to 3') and jumps, etc. I was strictly a XC person before (everything light and little). I have looked around and haven't seen anything that says it is freeride specific. I ride a WTB saddle on my XC bike and the shape with the kicktail hinders me from moving back off my seat quickly. Suggestions?


I think the Marzocchi Karve is a good freeride seat
http://www.balleracing.com/Marzocchi/MarzKarveBlkBlk.htm


----------



## mtbdirteater (Jan 24, 2004)

gonzostrike said:


> there's absolutely NO REASON why you would need a different seat. keep riding what works for you. if you can't get behind your saddle quickly, it's not the seat's fault.
> 
> however, if you insist on believing that the seat is holding you back, try LOWERING it when you ride technical stuff.


Yup. QR seat post clamp is a must on the fun techie stuff, drop it and bash and bomb away. And if your seat is keeping you from dropping off the back easily while up, try moving it a little further forward on the rails, a little can make a BIG difference. If still too far back, your stem is probably too long, or your bike is too big. Stem is a lot easier to fix. Even with a shorter "cockpit" (I hate that term for bikes...), you can tweak for good climbing balance and get the best of both if you put a few minutes and a little effort into adjusting it.

Dave


----------



## Flava (Feb 5, 2004)

This is my personal choice. The comfy sheepskin just inspires confidence.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Dec 19, 2003)

I like this one from Brooklyn Machine Works....


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

that looks exactly like the Axiom seat i have, might be from the same 'generic' part bin. Has a nice shape to carve into, havent got alot of saddle time on it tho.



Innocent Bystander said:


> I like this one from Brooklyn Machine Works....


----------



## sub6 (Jan 21, 2004)

Man. I don't know what all y'all do with all those flabby-ass seats, that's the kind of sh it my mom uses on her hybrid. When I'm on ladders and doin drops and burning DH runs, I stand up 99.9% of the time. I sit on my seat when I get to the end and I'm waiting for my buds to catch up. When I'm climbing up long fireroads and ****, I want as much of an XC seat as possible.

Why all the flab? It's not like you actually USE all that goo if you're riding properly, and it just gets in the way and chafes you when you're climbing.

JMHO. My two favorite FR/DH saddles are the old-style (late '90s) WTB SST/K and the Selle Italia Flite. Light and out of the way, but comfy on climbs.

Those big marshmallow Azonic seats belong in the pile of embarassing stuff we used in 1999, like Doublewides, 3.0 Gazzies, Risse forks, and square taper cranks.


----------



## mtbdirteater (Jan 24, 2004)

sub6 said:


> Those big marshmallow Azonic seats belong in the pile of embarassing stuff we used in 1999, like Doublewides, 3.0 Gazzies, Risse forks, and square taper cranks.


This Azonic Hot Seat ain't no big thing.










Dave


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

Am I the only one who going through lots of Titec saddles??

I bent the rail on a Berzerker after 2 rides, and now my El Norte is coming apart where the fabric meeting the plastic cover. No big crashes or anything. 

What gives?


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Dec 19, 2003)

I am also partial to the Fizik Plateau as well. Tough as nails.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

islander said:


> Am I the only one who going through lots of Titec saddles??
> 
> I bent the rail on a Berzerker after 2 rides, and now my El Norte is coming apart where the fabric meeting the plastic cover. No big crashes or anything.
> 
> What gives?


are you setting the seat more than halfway back on your post? cus that'll kill any saddle. If you dont already have a layed back post, you should probably get one.

As for the guy against the fat seats, the problem with alot of XC saddles is they tend to chew the thighs at the flairs. Thats why alot of DH saddles have a longer shapes with a tall profile to throw the leg around in corners. Plus landing on those tiny saddles can feel somewhat, err, disagreable.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

zoo00oom said:


> I'd like opinions on what would be a good choice as a freeride seat. I have just started doing a little drops (up to to 3') and jumps, etc. I was strictly a XC person before (everything light and little). I have looked around and haven't seen anything that says it is freeride specific. I ride a WTB saddle on my XC bike and the shape with the kicktail hinders me from moving back off my seat quickly. Suggestions?


all the dope cats around here bust huge with this bad jammie......


----------



## junkTzu (Jan 20, 2004)

*Block 8*

If you're looking for a "reasonably" priced seat thats super comfortable and beefy you should check out the Block 8 Sofa King. Around $50 (@ BeyondBikes) with oversized cromo rails, leather and kevlar.


----------



## sub6 (Jan 21, 2004)

zedro said:


> are you setting the seat more than halfway back on your post? cus that'll kill any saddle. If you dont already have a layed back post, you should probably get one.
> 
> As for the guy against the fat seats, the problem with alot of XC saddles is they tend to chew the thighs at the flairs. Thats why alot of DH saddles have a longer shapes with a tall profile to throw the leg around in corners. Plus landing on those tiny saddles can feel somewhat, err, disagreable.


 Honestly Zedro, I have no idea what you're talking about? I've been riding XC saddles for like 8 years and I've never had much of a complaint about thigh-chewing, is the Flite "flared" in the manner you're referring to? I don't see how seated climbing on a freeride bike is any different from seated climbing on an XC bike, chew-wise. Anyway, IMHO, if you're landing on your saddle, you're doing something wrong, unless you're doing MONSTER drops....

Not tryin to be an *******, I just really don't understand what advantage big saddles have if you're a good, smooth rider. If you're a hack who lands like a big bag of potatoes, that's a whole different story, obviously, bring on the Love Seats....


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

sub6 said:


> Honestly Zedro, I have no idea what you're talking about? I've been riding XC saddles for like 8 years and I've never had much of a complaint about thigh-chewing, is the Flite "flared" in the manner you're referring to? I don't see how seated climbing on a freeride bike is any different from seated climbing on an XC bike, chew-wise. Anyway, IMHO, if you're landing on your saddle, you're doing something wrong, unless you're doing MONSTER drops....
> 
> Not tryin to be an *******, I just really don't understand what advantage big saddles have if you're a good, smooth rider. If you're a hack who lands like a big bag of potatoes, that's a whole different story, obviously, bring on the Love Seats....


the thigh chewing thing has more to do with the DH part (without it, freeride is mearly XC, no?), but also seat position and your body geometry might have effect as well. I'm talking about standard xc fare as well, the last one i had was a WTB SSsomethin, and my legs completly wore out the sides of the seat. Theres obviously something to it, considering the shape of many fr/dh saddle designs. Also i dont see alot of huge seats anymore, just like 'big pants', things got to a more comfortable medium once the fad tapered off.

And its not about doing something wrong, landing on your seat occasionally is a reality. Of course you dont want it to happen, but it does. Why do you think so many people bent their rails?


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Because some off us DH as well as FR. And there are a few DH courses that you can definitely sit on, Fontana comes to mind. But I see your point, for my next seat I'm looking at the Flite.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Nate N said:


> Yeah buddy! That thing is so stout. I gots it gusseted up to the frame with 1/2" plate so it's way stiff. And another thing that is really kewl, is that you can recline the back all the way and go superman air off a kicker and land that way. It really impresses all the chicks in the trailer park. 'specially the one who's 78 LTD I have the booter built up over. It really makes her hot for my body.


That would actually be funny if i didnt know you lived in Tulsa if i didnt know what that town is like......

-TS


----------



## davet (Jan 12, 2004)

sub6 said:


> Man. I don't know what all y'all do with all those flabby-ass seats, that's the kind of sh it my mom uses on her hybrid. When I'm on ladders and doin drops and burning DH runs, I stand up 99.9% of the time. I sit on my seat when I get to the end and I'm waiting for my buds to catch up. When I'm climbing up long fireroads and ****, I want as much of an XC seat as possible.
> .


I don't know about you, but when I'm climbing for a hour or so in the saddle to get to the trail head, I want my bits and pieces treated with TLC. That means something soft and padded so my nuts don't go numb every 20 minutes or so. Once you hit the trails, the seat becomes a non-issue for me, although on some of the xc sections, my 230 lbs can destroy spindly seat rails pretty fast bouncing around.


----------



## badfish (Jan 12, 2004)

sub6 said:


> ........ If you're a hack who lands like a big bag of potatoes, that's a whole different story, obviously, bring on the Love Seats....


Guess I'm a hack. I like the big seats. I mean, not "love seat big", but I ride one of those El Norte's.


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

zedro said:


> that looks exactly like the Axiom seat i have, might be from the same 'generic' part bin. Has a nice shape to carve into, havent got alot of saddle time on it tho.


is that the new brooklyn seat design?
i like the older one.
it's a little big at first, but once you wear it in it feels great.
i've only landed on it once on a botched no-foot drop,
and the extra cush was encouraging.
and cruising is real comfy.


----------



## Nate N (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> all the dope cats around here bust huge with this bad jammie......


Yep, notice the sissy bar for supafied suicide seat grabs. As well as a place for yo main biatch ta hang onto when you pump her around town.


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

*Fizik Atlas...*



Innocent Bystander said:


> I am also partial to the Fizik Plateau as well. Tough as nails.


This is a very durable seat, but can be hard to find and is pricey. It is woth every cent. The frame is long but not overly wide, allowing for easy movement and control. It has 8mm cro-mo rails and comes in almost every imagainable color combo. This is one of the few seats my 215lb a$$ has not bent. I use it for daily XC rides also.


----------

